# Drucker mit Farbstich



## baGra (11. März 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe vor kurzem bei meinem Lexmark Z52 die Farbpatrone nachgefüllt.
Danach waren die Druckergebnisse ganz ansehlich, doch einige Seiten später bekam alles einen Magentastich.
Was kann ich dagegen tun?
Soll ich von den anderen Farben noch mehr in die Patrone füllen, oder kann ich irgendwie sonst was an der Farbverwaltung ändern?
Danke im vorraus

BaGrA


----------



## Birdee (14. März 2004)

Beim Nachfüllen musst Du darauf achten, dass Du während des Befüllens die Patrone auf ein saugfähiges Tuch stellst, da sonst während dem Befüllen die Tinte nicht nach unten abfließen kann, sondern in die anderen Kammern gepresst wird.  In diesem Fall vermischen sich die Farben und ergeben zunächst ein sehr willkürliches Farbergebnis.  Drucke einfach jeweils einmal jede Farbe großflächig aus, dann sollte das Problem behoben sein. Nachfülltinte sei Dank ist das kein allzu kostspieliges Experiment. 

Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir das Forum von Enderlin , dort findest Du wirklich alles zum Thema Nachfüllen. 

VG // Sabine


----------

